# J.K. Vaňhal / Wanhal



## mnsCA

From Wikipedia:

"Johann Baptist Wanhal (May 12, 1739-August 20, 1813), also spelled Waṅhal (the spelling the composer himself and at least one of his publishers used), Wanhall, Vanhal and Van Hall (the modern Czech form Jan Křtitel Vaňhal was erroneously introduced in the 20th century), was an important classical music composer. He was born in Nechanice, Bohemia, and died in Vienna."

Some of my favourite compositions by Wanhal:

Concerto for Two Bassoons in F Major:





Cello Concerto in C Major:









Doublebass Concerto in D(?) Major:





Here is a list of known compositions, although many are apparently unpublished.


----------



## Bix

Thanks for this post, I enjoyed the Double Bass and piano piece


----------



## Bas

Thanks for this thread. I did not knew the double bass concerto. It is very nice.

Some interesting chamber music by this composer:








Late string quartets, by Casemia Quartet, on MMB








Clarinet & Fortepiano sonatas, on Gramola


----------



## Ramako

I have this cd:









which I think is excellent. It includes, unfortunately not on Youtube, the g minor symphony which either inspired, or was inspired by, Haydn's 39th in the same key (I think the former).


----------



## Matthewv789

Here's another nice performance of the bass concerto:


----------



## Rogerx

Two highly recommend recordings.


----------

